

How to retire in your 30s - akg_67
http://www.vox.com/2015/5/1/8518455/extreme-early-retirement

======
ljk
saving on "the big 3" might not be possible if children were added to the
equation

~~~
akg_67
Did you realize that one couple in the article has 3 kids and another couple
has 1 kid, and the third couple has a kid on its way?

When you start with "it is not possible", it is always not possible.

